# Word of the Day - Rampallion



## JonSR77 (Mar 2, 2022)

Jersey Mob Boss, Tommy "Tick-Tock" Taccone, was a noted rampallion whose heinous acts included loansharking, illegal gambling, murder and a strange predilection for knitting gorgeous scarves out of the finest Mongolian cashmere. 



rampallionscoundrel; villain


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 2, 2022)

I have some rampallionism in my family lineage, I believe!
I’m lovin’ these words of the day for the past several.
Keep ‘em coming! I always wished for a vocabulary!


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 2, 2022)

Jersey Mob Boss, Tommy "Tick-Tock" Taccone, was a noted rampallion whose heinous acts included loansharking, illegal gambling, murder and a strange predilection for knitting gorgeous scarves out of the finest Mongolian cashmere.

But he had an awesome name!


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 2, 2022)

The rampallion John Dillinger is buried in Crown Hill Cemetery in Indianapolis, Indiana. He does not deserve to share the same final resting place grounds with President Benjamin Harrison and Poet James Whitcomb Riley.


----------



## jujube (Mar 2, 2022)

Do little rapscallians grow up to be rampallions?


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 2, 2022)

jujube said:


> Do little rapscallians grow up to be rampallions?


alliteration alert


----------

